# Show off your shoe collection. Post pics



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought it would be a great chance for us to show off our shoe collections or at least collections that we love. We take so much care and love into our shoes (knowing what they are made of, polishing, brands etc) that why not show us pictures of what you got (oxfords, loafers, etc). 
I remember someone on here had a killer collection of shoes. I was hoping to see those again. Anyway post your pics. :icon_smile:


----------



## cquer (Feb 8, 2008)

miamimike:
interesting query. I am actually looking for some shoes and repair options in Miami at present, see realted post. Why don't you start it off by submitting your collection?


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

I will but just have to get some pics. Most of mine are my trendy shoes that Im trying to get rid of (prada, gucci, KCNY,). When I get my Moreschi and AE shoes I will deff post some pics. Till then, come on people, you talk about your shoes so much and how you have the best lets see you represent your collection. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

If you search the forum, there's a good few posts of collections of shoes already. I like idea of the Trad thread "what shoes are you wearing today" and it's just a shame it doesn't exist on the fashion forum though, having said that, there's a good few shoes on the what are you wearing today thread anyway.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*Rossini*

Thanks for thread. I will have to check that out. But yes its a shame its not on the fashion topic.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here are few pictures of my 50-shoe collection. Your comments are much appreciated. Thank you.

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/DSC02507.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00001-
1.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00000-1.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ShoeCollection5.jpg


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

You definately have a shoe collection. They all look good...Can you tell me what brand are the shoes that are on the third picture posted (the shoe on top to the left) the very first pair?


----------



## cquer (Feb 8, 2008)

day-um Imelda Marcos!!! can you say fettish?!? I am now quite embarassed to post my paultry collection! thanks! lol


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

Capital art:

The shoe on top left in the thid picture is an Alden cordovan (burgundy). What you have to understand is that I have built my shoe collection over the last twenty years. I have never thrown a pair of shoes, even when I am not wearing it any more. lately, my yound adult son has started to look into my shoe collection. That makes me real proud! My two oldest pairs are a brogue oxford (brown) from JM Weston that I bought in Paris in september 1987, and a pair of semi brogue oxford (black) from Church.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

What are the black cap toe oxfords on the top left of the third photo?


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

mbkoissy01 kudos! What a great, and varied collection. I feel much better now, I drive my wife nuts that I don't get rid of quality shoes. I'm trying to get her to understand the way men's shoes are constructed they can last a life time with proper care.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

Rossini: The black cap toe oxford in the third picture is an EG Pelham, that I bought in December 1996 from Paul Stuart in New York. The one next to it, is a brogue (William) that I bought from Church when they celebrated their 125th anniversary in 1997 or 1998. They made only 3000 pairs. This is #432 of 3000.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here are two more pictures.

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00001-1.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00002-1.jpg


----------



## newz (Mar 1, 2008)

mbkoissy01 said:


> Here are few pictures of my 50-shoe collection. Your comments are much appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/DSC02507.jpg
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00001-
> ...


quite commendable. thanks for sharing!


----------



## kogvos (Feb 5, 2008)

mbkoissy01 said:


> Here are few pictures of my 50-shoe collection. Your comments are much appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/DSC02507.jpg
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00001-
> ...


A superb collection with some stunning examples! The cordovan jobbies are lovely. Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Eighteen months of AAAC shoe madness*

My Pre-AAAC Shoes
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0278rv8.jpg
Back row from left:

Quinto Opera Pumps - Black Patent & Grosgrain (purchased in 1984)
AE Lexington Punch Cap with Medallion Half-brogue Bluchers - Black Calf
AE Fairmont Punch Cap Bluchers - Black Calf

Front row from left:

AE Foley Basket weave Slip-on - Chili Calf
Rockport - Waterproofs (Kept for when I am too lazy to use Tingley's)
Church's - Punch Cap with Medallion Half-brogue Bal - Burgundy Calf

Post Andy Madness Part I 
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0283wk3.jpg
Back row from left:

Alden 563 Tassel Moccasin - Color 8 Shell Cordovan
Alden 710 Kiltie Tassel Moccasin - Chestnut Calf
AE Bruzzano Horse bit loafer - Brandy Calf
AE Bruzzano Horse bit loafer - Black Calf

Front row from left:

AE McLain Spectators - Bourbon & Bone Calf
Alan Payne White Bucks
Alan Payne Dirty Bucks
Alden 684 Full Strap Slip-on - Color 8 Shell Cordovan

Post Andy Madness Part II 
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0282zq4.jpg
Back row from left:

AE Garner Monk - Black Calf
AE Mora Double Monk - Brown Suede
Alden 1649 Medallion Cap Toe Monk - Black Shell Cordovan
Alden 954 Monk - Color 8 Shell Cordovan

Front row from left:

AE Park Avenue Cap Toe Bal - Black Calf
Tanino Crisci Punch Cap Bal - Dark Brown Calf (A gift!)
Alden 904 Full brogue Bal - Brown Suede
AE Fairfax Wholecut - Chestnut Calf

No boots?
https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0284js7.jpg
One lonely pair of Alden 1272S Chukkas - Oiled suede aka "kudu"

What would I add? My wish list looks something like this:

Tan suede chukkas - liked the first pair, a lighter color appeals.
Black punch cap balmoral boots - will get the stroller rig together someday.
Light tan Adelaides - probably from an English maker.

Suggestions?


----------



## robertbpratt (Mar 2, 2008)

mbkoissy01 said:


> Here are two more pictures.
> 
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00001-1.jpg
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00002-1.jpg


In that first picture, what are those beautiful shoes on the bottom row, far-right side?


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

mbkoissy01 said:


> Here are two more pictures.
> 
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00001-1.jpg
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/ImportedPhotos00002-1.jpg


Wow you got some nice looking shoes. What brands are they? I esp like the brownish color ones.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*LaoHu*

All I can say is you have the shoe collection of a king. Very nice looking and so many. I still have not gotten my new shoes but will post right when the arrive.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

mbkoissy01 said:


> Here are few pictures of my 50-shoe collection. Your comments are much appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/mbkoissy/DSC02507.jpg
> .jpg


Lovely! What *is* that pair of boots in the first photo? EG?

Geoff


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Geoff Gander said:


> Lovely! What *is* that pair of boots in the first photo? EG?


No,those are Saint Crispin's 'Oxford Bootee':
https://www.saint-crispins.com/e_pret/images26.html

https://www.saint-crispins.com/index.html


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

LaoHu said:


> My Pre-AAAC Shoes
> https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0278rv8.jpg
> Back row from left:
> 
> ...


Of all the shoes in your collection, the best looking ones IMHO are the Tanino Crischi. I have never heard of this make but I like the look of them. Go more towards this style and you will improve in a big way.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

Miamimike:

In the first picture, the shoes on the bottom far right are actually a pair of spectator shoes that I bought from New & Lingwood (N&L). They were made by Crockett & Jones, after an old bespoke model from the Poulsen skone collection. John Carnera, currently with Geo Cleverley, designed this model when he worked at N&L a long time ago.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Where can you get C & J shoes online that has good prices and reasonable if not free shipping? Iam sure I could find them in Miami but I enjoy checking them out online first before driving.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

check P Lal store. Their website is: www.plal.com


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

+1, it's the best source. That and pediwear, depending on where you live.


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

*My simple collection ...*

Not all there, but these I still wear.

From Left to Right, back row: SWIMS, Paraboot, Steemar, Lottusse, Santoni, Lottusse.
Next row: Sachs5thAV, VanLier, Brunate, Fratelli Rosetti, Dries van Noten, Lottusse, Bally.
Row 3: Santoni, Brunate, Brunate, Bally, Bally
Front row: Edward Green, Prada, Lottusse, Bally, Moreschi.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Some lovely shoes there - Greens and Santoni especially - I don't like those Prada though!


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

No they are from my "more" ignorant days. But bought at an outlet outside Milan, they are quite refined with a slimed sole. Oh and have a pair of Church consuls from the same place, both bought for a song above 200€. They where at the cobbler at the time of picture. 
The Brunate (Dario Dodoni) shoes have a lot of similareties to Santoni, all bee it at aprox 200€ lower pricepoint vs FAM. But bought @120-180€ (an other outlet out side Milan).


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is somthing to think about or maybe not. Just add up all the money you have in shoes. I did that once a while back and had to go on prozac. lol.


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont have it like that.

Have come to the understanding that better construction comes at a price, but in the long run it is ALWAYS the cheaper option. To a point of course.

Speed


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

Miamimike:

I never think of buying a pair of shoes as just a mere expense. Rather, for me it is like making an investment. I feel the same thing than when purchasing a nice painting or a rug. I believe that buying a $1,000 pair of shoes is a good investment if the shoes last more than 10 years. When you acquire a pair of EGs, C&J, G&G, St Crispin's or John Lobb, it is a unique opportunity to appreciate shoe making at its best, and the craftmanship that goes into making a complete hand product. As I mentioned before, I have built my shoe collection over the last 25 years. I have never regretted spending as much money in these beauties. It is a conscious choice!


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I totally agree with you about thinking of it as an investment. I think the same way with my toys and buying a car. I was just joking around with my last comment but at the same time I look back now and wish I never bought all those other high end trendy brands. But that stuff is mostly mainstream and since you hear alot about it and see it, you figure it must be the best.
For me right now I dont see spending that much money on dress shoes untill I have a better understanding and experience with higher end brands and my likes and dislikes. Ive learned alot since joining here just about suits and construction. 
Ive taken a big leap for the better and have boughten AE shoes as my starters for high end shoes which Im in love with. :icon_smile_big: For now just keep slowly working everything up to better and better.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

mbkoissy01 said:


> Miamimike:
> 
> I never think of buying a pair of shoes as just a mere expense. Rather, for me it is like making an investment. I feel the same thing than when purchasing a nice painting or a rug. I believe that buying a $1,000 pair of shoes is a good investment if the shoes last more than 10 years. When you acquire a pair of EGs, C&J, G&G, St Crispin's or John Lobb, it is a unique opportunity to appreciate shoe making at its best, and the craftmanship that goes into making a complete hand product. As I mentioned before, I have built my shoe collection over the last 25 years. I have never regretted spending as much money in these beauties. It is a conscious choice!


I agree.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Miammike:

I completely understand what you mean, and it may take a while until you figure out what works for you. It also depends on the circumstances in which you live, your upbringing, etc. For me, I bought my first pair of JM Weston in 1980 in Paris. That's 28 years ago. For a long time, I liked Westons, Churchs, Aldens, and John Lobbs. That' s because in the environment in which I lived, people around me liked these brands. For example, when I was a high school student in Paris in the 80s, people used to judge others simply by the type of shoes they wore. Then, over the years, my taste matured. I liked to try different brands such as EGs, C&J, Trickers, Grenson, Poulsen Skone, Cleverley, etc. Today, I have just received a new pair of St Crispin's boots. I actually discovered this brand in 2002-2003. Just by looking at them I knew, they were high quality. It took me a while to decide to order apair. But right now, I am convinced that I have found a good bootmaker, someone creative, who can do unconventional things while remaining classic. I want to try something different than the usual british brands. My next goal is try St Crispin's bespoke service. Right now, I am having my second MTM order. After that, I will try one or two of their bespoke models. I will just encourage you to try things until you find what you really like and then stick to it.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Regular shoe rotation:


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

You're such a show off jjl :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Very nice!


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Leather man said:


> You're such a show off jjl :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> Very nice!




Your turn :icon_smile_big:


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

jjl5000 said:


> Your turn :icon_smile_big:


+10000000000000000

Exelent selection I think I recognize all bar one, the light tan wholecut is that an AS?

Speed


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

JJL, great shoes, well cared for... I particularly liked the brown pair with the angled toe cap. Very classy indeed.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

speedster said:


> ...the light tan wholecut is that an AS?
> 
> Speed


Correct :icon_smile_wink:



Rossini said:


> JJL, great shoes, well cared for... I particularly liked the brown pair with the angled toe cap. Very classy indeed.


Many thanks.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

JJL, it is a nice collection. I particularly like the 7th model. Is it a G&G model? Congratulations! They are in very good condition as well.


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

JJL's shoes collection is something all men with a little bit of self-esteem ought to have :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

JJl5000-
Very nice shoe wardrobe


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

mbkoissy01 said:


> ...I particularly like the 7th model. Is it a G&G model?


It is... 'Savoy'.



BAB said:


> JJL's shoes collection is something all men with a little bit of self-esteem ought to have :icon_smile:





mcarthur said:


> JJl5000-
> Very nice shoe wardrobe


Thanks for the kind words chaps. I would add that many here have fine rotations (far finer than mine I might add). In time, I hope to find room to add more from my collection to the rotation.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

speedster said:


> ...I think I recognize all bar one...
> Speed


Ah, I forgot to say that I removed all the branded shoe trees to see if anyone wanted to hazard a guess at the make/model. It's no great challenge for the knowledgeable gentlemen here I'm sure. Just a bit of fun :icon_smile:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Good idea. There looks like there's a lot of EG there, but the last pair have an air of Tricker's about them


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

The last pair is a Tricker's Belgrave if I am not mistaken.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

mbkoissy01 said:


> The last pair is a Tricker's Belgrave if I am not mistaken.


 Quite right Sir.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Indeed, I was polishing mine as I typed. Did you see the heavily antiqued version that was available from the Factory Shop? It looked amazing. Sadly, I'd bought mine not long ago so couldn't indulge again. I've been thinking about trying to recreate the effect at some point.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Indeed, I was polishing mine as I typed. Did you see the heavily antiqued version that was available from the Factory Shop? It looked amazing. Sadly, I'd bought mine not long ago so couldn't indulge again. I've been thinking about trying to recreate the effect at some point.


I did but I wasn't sure if the antiquing / burnishing looked a little too random / unconsidered.

I was still interested because they had the Belgrave in beechnut, which isn't normally available. Of course the price is also a sweetener but I decided to pass. I'm having A hard enough time trying to work anything I've bought in the last 12-18 month into the shoe rotation as it is.


----------



## mbkoissy01 (Jul 11, 2007)

JJL500, the Belgrave looks stunning. I have been contemplating them for a while, but was partial since Tricker's shoes tend to be too wide. I have 2 pairs of tassel loafers that are too wide (width 5). I wear a regular 9E (British). I wonder if I need to take an 8.5 (width 5 though). How yours fit you? I am ready to buy them now depending on your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

jjl5000 said:


> Regular shoe rotation:


Beautiful! I particularly like the way you've captured the colour of the Tricker's Belgrave - stock photos never seem to do it justice. As I am seruiously considering acquiring a pair down the road (perhaps after my next C&J), I'd like to know whether the patina I think I see in your right shoe (side shot) is actually there. I think this colour would really punch out nicely if it's so.

I'm also curious about your first pair (the black Adelaides) - what style and make?

Geoff


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

mbkoissy01 said:


> JJL500, the Belgrave looks stunning. I have been contemplating them for a while, but was partial since Tricker's shoes tend to be too wide. I have 2 pairs of tassel loafers that are too wide (width 5). I wear a regular 9E (British). I wonder if I need to take an 8.5 (width 5 though). How yours fit you? I am ready to buy them now depending on your feedback. Thanks!


The last used for the Belgrave is very wide. I would normally take an 'F' and find Tricker's '5' (supposedly equivalent to 'E') plenty wide enough, possibly even a little too wide.

You would likely do much better with a narrower last like the 2004 where the standard '5' is much more like you might expect. The Belgrave (and others from the 1829 collection, which share the same last) is not elongated. I wouldn't like to say how you might fair dropping a half size and it might still be too wide anyway. Perhaps others can add their experiences?


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

What beautiful..................................decking!


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Geoff Gander said:


> Beautiful! I particularly like the way you've captured the colour of the Tricker's Belgrave - stock photos never seem to do it justice. As I am seruiously considering acquiring a pair down the road (perhaps after my next C&J), I'd like to know whether the patina I think I see in your right shoe (side shot) is actually there. I think this colour would really punch out nicely if it's so.
> 
> I'm also curious about your first pair (the black Adelaides) - what style and make?
> 
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff. The patina is subtle but what you see is a true representation both in terms of colour (at least based on what I see via my own monitor) and mild antiquing.

The black adelaides...

also Tricker's Belgrave :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

The wholecuts look like Alfred Sargent Westminster....


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

bengal-stripe said:


> What beautiful..................................decking!


ic12337:

Not decking. It's my garden table!! Every year (sometime very soon) I sand the surface down and coat with teak oil. Yes it's a ball ache but so is putting the table away / covering it up to protect the surface from the damaging effect of the sun's rays.



Groover said:


> The wholecuts look like Alfred Sargent Westminster....


They certainly are.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok,

Here's part of my collection. When I get chance I'll take some pics of my Church's Legate & C&J Onslow.

C&J Aintree

https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00275yf4.jpg
https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00276sq9.jpg
https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00277qw6.jpg

C&J Leeds

https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00272iw7.jpg
https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00273hf7.jpg
https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00271of3.jpg

Cheaney Carlton

https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00283ac0.jpg
https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00284lk2.jpg
https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00282it3.jpg

Cheaney Brompton

https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00278oz7.jpg
https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00280wx5.jpg
https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00279mx9.jpg

Grenson Radley

https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00290fy0.jpg
https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00289xx8.jpg
https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00292pn0.jpg

C&J Snowdon

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00286gt9.jpg
https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00288qe9.jpg


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

Groover said:


> Ok,
> 
> Here's part of my collection. When I get chance I'll take some pics of my Church's Legate & C&J Onslow.
> 
> ...


I really like the Aintree & Onslow, could you please comment on fit on the Radley as I find the shoe appealing. The Carlton is also nice.

Do Chaney & Grenson use oak bark tanned soles?


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

speedster said:


> I really like the Aintree & Onslow, could you please comment on fit on the Radley as I find the shoe appealing. The Carlton is also nice.
> 
> Do Chaney & Grenson use oak bark tanned soles?


Thank you.

The Grenson's have a squarer toe than the C&J handgrades and a slighty snugger heel. I've found the fit very comfortable and quite accomodating.

I don't believe they use Oak Bark soles, however the Grenson Masterpiece's may well be.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Groover said:


> Grenson Radley
> 
> https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00290fy0.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00289xx8.jpghttps://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00292pn0.jpg


You have some very nice shoes.

I would agree with Speedster, these Grensons are particularly beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

Groover said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The Grenson's have a squarer toe than the C&J handgrades and a slighty snugger heel. I've found the fit very comfortable and quite accomodating.
> 
> I don't believe they use Oak Bark soles, however the Grenson Masterpiece's may well be.


So that means no change in size or width ... 
Is your Church a custom grade (as im familiar with that last) or a 73, or other defunct lasts ... And can you compare.

Can you still get Masterpiece's? I thought only "Stuarts choice" (US) ...


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

jjl5000 said:


> You have some very nice shoes.
> 
> I would agree with Speedster, these Grensons are particularly beautiful. Congrats.


Thank you,

The more I wear the Grensons the more I love them. And as a bonus their 96 last fits me a treat making it very easy when I come to buy others from their range.

What has impressed me the most is the finsh that has developed over a very short period of time. I've only had these since January, when they arrived the they were in an almost unburnished finish which I was unsure of. But in hindsight it was perfect as I've now been able to develop the patina to how I want it.

I've read recently the Grenson are struggling. I sincerely hope they pull through because they really do have the capability to make wonderful shoes.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

speedster said:


> So that means no change in size or width ...
> Is your Church a custom grade (as im familiar with that last) or a 73, or other defunct lasts ... And can you compare.
> 
> Can you still get Masterpiece's? I thought only "Stuarts choice" (US) ...


Yes that's correct, same size and width.

My Church Legate are custom grade on the 73 last and 15 years old. The Grenson 96 last is a bit deeper than the Church's 73 and very slightly shorter.

The Masterpieces are no longer available under the Grenson brand, they are still made to that standard though for Stuart's Choice though


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

jjl5000 said:


> The last used for the Belgrave is very wide. I would normally take an 'F' and find Tricker's '5' (supposedly equivalent to 'E') plenty wide enough, possibly even a little too wide.
> 
> You would likely do much better with a narrower last like the 2004 where the standard '5' is much more like you might expect. The Belgrave (and others from the 1829 collection, which share the same last) is not elongated. I wouldn't like to say how you might fair dropping a half size and it might still be too wide anyway. Perhaps others can add their experiences?


I'm a 9.5 and an E in EG, F in Church's. The Tricker's Belgrave in 5 fits wide but not long. It's actually fine for me - a little wide but not slippy and very comfortable. The C&J Weymouth on 337 feels almost as wide (even though it isn't). For a perfect 'foot-shaped' fit the Tricker's 2004 last is probably better for me alongside the EG 888 they're my closest fitting shoe. Actually, I hope they'll both open up slightly over time to fit my foot as well as my Church's, or better.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*My first AE*

Well I finally got my new AE weybridge in the mail today. Both black and brown. My first impression is they are extemely well made and even the way they are packed in their box is quality. Very nice shoes, but the style is so so.

I tried them both on with my navy and charcoal suits. The black is blah and plain looking so sending that one back for a diff AE. Im really starting to not like black shoes ( so dull and unexciting) The brown looks good with the navy pants since it has a burgandy tint to it. The style is a little better since its a lighter color shoe but nothing to go crazy over. Maybe they will grow on me since this is the first real quality shoe I have had and Iam just not use to the look. I decided to keep the brown.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*jjl5000*

I really like those shoes you have in the 3 pics. I think what my prob is, is that Iam not very found of the round toe as in my weybridges. I use to wear round toe dress shoes when I was in high school with my uniform.  I like a suttle square toe. Gives the shoe a more distinct look with style yet still being conservative.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

Groover said:


> Ok,
> 
> Here's part of my collection. When I get chance I'll take some pics of my Church's Legate & C&J Onslow.
> 
> ...


Nice shoe collection, I definately love the Grenson Radley.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
Can I also say how lovely I think the Grenson Radley is please! I have just bought my first pair of Grenson Rose Collection shoes and was thinking very long and hard about the Radley. In the end I went for the Headingley on the 107 last (which is slightly different to the Radley on the 96) but having seen your photos I will be back for the Radley as soon as possible.

Here's the Headingley:


For those who are interested the sale is still on in the Grenson shop on Liverpool Street (several Rose Collection styles for as little as £150 in certain colours) or, cheaper still, go to Tjackson shoes on eBay UK. He's a 100% official Grenson seller (I checked with the factory) and sells perfect Rose Collection shoes (inc. the Radley and Headingley) for £99 a pair.
I really hope that Grenson continue to make the Rose Collection and reintroduce the Masterpiece line. Maybe all the Grenson fans here should start an online petition to save the English-made Grensons?

Hope this helps,
Chris.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I'm seriously tempted by a pair of Headingly in both Black & Cognac. What's curious for me is that the 2006 catalogue lists the Headingly on the 96 last and the 2007 catalogue also on the 96, however the website now states it's on the 107, which I've yet to try on. Whilst on that subject have you compared it to the 96 last and if so how does it fit ?

Looking at the eBay seller the Headingly certainly appear to be the same shape as Radley. Curious.

I sincerely hope Grensons stay in business, however if perfects are being sold at £99 which is £100-150 less than the usual retail, someone must be making a loss somewhere :crazy:


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Groover said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I'm seriously tempted by a pair of Headingly in both Black & Cognac. What's curious for me is that the 2006 catalogue lists the Headingly on the 96 last and the 2007 catalogue also on the 96, however the website now states it's on the 107, which I've yet to try on. Whilst on that subject have you compared it to the 96 last and if so how does it fit ?
> 
> ...


Hi Groover,

Sorry for the late reply. I've literally only received my Headingleys today so I was trying them on and looking them over!

Yes I noticed that the Headingley was sometimes listed as being on the 96 last on certain websites too. It is very odd. Also the model name is spelt differently on different websites too which adds to the confusion!
From what I've read elsewhere the 96 last is supposed to be a little narrower than the 107 but I don't think there is meant to be too much of a difference.

I'd certainly recommend the Headingley given my very limited experience with it so far. Could I ask you how easy you found it to track down a Radley in a shop, though? The only major shops in London that seem to have any Rose Collection shoes are the Kurt Geiger concessions and they are discontinuing them. Selfridges only had one shoe in stock (the Elland) and that wasn't in my size. The chap in the Grenson store was talking about new models arriving soon, though, so that's positive news I hope. I've seen a lot of publicity about the Rose Collection over the last 12 months or so but if it's virtually impossible to find a stockist then it doesn't really matter does it!

Thanks again,
Chris.


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

how is grenson's fit?


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Chris,

I'm going to get in touch with the people at Jackson shoes about which Headingl(e)y they have as clearly there's been a change in last. Looking at the two in pictures it appears to me that the 107 is slightly wider at the widest point (ball of the foot) but narrower at the toe, whereas the 96 is a straighter squarer last.

I'd been looking at the Radley for over 6 months before I took the plunge, I bought them from Pediwear on the basis that I could send them back if they didn't fit. Around the same time a gentleman I work with bought a pair of Headingly on the 96 last. Naturally I didn't try his on :icon_smile_big:. They fit suberbly and I love them. And as described above I can burnish them to my hearts content.

It's certainly good news about news styles coming out and the fact that marketing has increased. I read somewhere that Tim Little is the CEO and has some of his ranges made by Grenson (and Sargent looking at his website) to the old masterpiece level.

I guess the bottom line is if you find a last that fits and the quality is good then it's happy days.

Cheers
Graham


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

https://www.grenson.co.uk/RoseCollection/main.asp?productid=13&categoryid=2

i have just bought these... look definitely good, and at 99£ they seem to be a fairly good value... the only concern now is the fit&sizing, but i hope it'll be all right, too..


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

FWIW, Bergdorf Goodman stocks Grenson that appear to be on par with older Masterpiece line. Price points are similar to Paul Stuart.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aeallgl7.jpg​ https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ae5gj3.jpg​ https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ae4vc1.jpg
https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ae3ax1.jpg
https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ae2rw3.jpg
https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ae1tt8.jpg

I apologize for camera phone pics. All AE except for the Ferragamo suede monks. Recently added but not shown here: AE Hancocks in suede and AE Coltons in black calf. The AE Bancrofts in black shell are my favorites. Thanks again to AAAC for alerting me to them.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Tonyp said:


> Of all the shoes in your collection, the best looking ones IMHO are the Tanino Crischi. I have never heard of this make but I like the look of them. Go more towards this style and you will improve in a big way.


Tonyp, you have excellent taste. Those shoes are the most expensive pair I own by a factor of two over the next pair closest in price. They were a gift, only way I could afford them. Now if I could just find that style at a reasonable price........


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

More pics please...


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

jjl5000 said:


> Your turn :icon_smile_big:


Ah well, where do I begin jjl? My rotation is so massive it is beyond the scope of AAAC ! :icon_smile_big:

I am handicapped by not having a digital camera - and my phone camera will not upload to my computor even though it is meant to!

My most oft worn shoes are Church's Perth ( black); Henry -Black; Charles Chestnut Caviar, Edward Dk Brown Cape Buck, Harry- Brown ( double strap monk) Grafton Burgundy crup, Shannon Sandlewood Polished Binder, EG Berkeley - Brown, EG Canterbury Burgundy; Beaulieu Burgundy, Sandringham Dark Oak, Kingsway Dark Oak, Cardiff Chestnut, Westminster Dk Oak .......................

It goes on I'm afraid1 - Actually I'm not - I take a great deal of pleasure in my shoes -did you guess?

In the summer I wear Church's loafers a lot - Darwin and Wesley in most colours - including your Tabacco Wesley jjl. I now also own EG Belgravia in Chestnut and EG KIbworth in Midnight Blue and Edwardian ( all three off ebay!)

Oh yes and I love Church's Gunthorpe - have it in brown, black, burgundy and walnut - and a new style called Radcliffe in tobacco.

And not forgetting my C&Js - Grasmere - tan, Saville and Weymouth in brown and finally Sandown in tan.

I confess that that is the tip of the ice berg but I will not bore anyone any further - just felt obliged to reply to jjl - its taken a bit too long!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

What a collection. It may be worth us clubbing together to get you one of those cheap 5mp cameras that are being advertised at the moment. 

I have seen that line of Church's which seems to follow the names of the Princes in shops. A bit more expensive, they look like really great shoes. Interesting (an understatement, i know) that you appear to have four of them?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Rossini said:


> What a collection. It may be worth us clubbing together to get you one of those cheap 5mp cameras that are being advertised at the moment.
> 
> I have seen that line of Church's which seems to follow the names of the Princes in shops. A bit more expensive, they look like really great shoes. Interesting (an understatement, i know) that you appear to have four of them?


Erm, well actually I have a few more than four pairs:icon_smile_wink: Thank you for the kind comment :icon_smile:


----------



## Fred H. (Mar 24, 2007)

*These are terrific...*

JJL...










Who's the maker?


----------



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

A few of mine (from styleforum):

Kiton, Vass, Borelli

Alden, Alden, Carmina


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Running Beagle, is the Vass an F last?


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Leather man said:


> Ah well, where do I begin jjl? My rotation is so massive it is beyond the scope of AAAC ! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I am handicapped by not having a digital camera - and my phone camera will not upload to my computor even though it is meant to!
> 
> ...


You certainly have many more shoes than I. In fairness, I do have twice as many that haven't made it into the rotation. Thus far, available space in my wardrobe (read lack there of) dictates the maximum number of shoes in rotation at any one time.

I know you have placed several interesting orders and I would very much like to see the results. Now put your computer down and go buy a digital camera! Your audience awaits :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Fred H. said:


> JJL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fred, Edward Green and the style is Berkeley.



RunningBeagle said:


> A few of mine (from styleforum):
> 
> Kiton, Vass, Borelli
> 
> Alden, Alden, Carmina


Very nice! Especially liking what I think looks like 'Old English' on the U last, a classic to be sure.


----------



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Running Beagle, is the Vass an F last?





jjl5000 said:


> Very nice! Especially liking what I think looks like 'Old English' on the U last, a classic to be sure.


Thanks.

Yes, Olde Englische on U. My next Vass will probably be F.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Leather man said:


> Ah well, where do I begin jjl? My rotation is so massive it is beyond the scope of AAAC ! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I am handicapped by not having a digital camera - and my phone camera will not upload to my computor even though it is meant to!
> 
> ...


Hi LM,

What's your rotation...about once every 3 months :icon_smile_big:

Great collection of some wonderful shoes, put's my collection to shame. However i received my Grenson Trent (wholecut) yesterday and I'm really pleased with them. I was a bit worried the 107 last would not suit me but it's acutally bigger than the 96, pictures can be deceptive.

Cheers
G


----------



## speedster (Jan 13, 2008)

LaoHu said:


> Tonyp, you have excellent taste. Those shoes are the most expensive pair I own by a factor of two over the next pair closest in price. They were a gift, only way I could afford them. Now if I could just find that style at a reasonable price........


If you are ever in the region of Milan, more precicely Pavia.
They have an outlet ...
Was pat there 3days ago, just reopened and where not fully stocked.
Prices there where roughly 1/2 of public list, ranging from 270(blake), 320-390(goodyear) & 440(norwegese) euro. Did not check the ladies section. Can post google map later, with directions.

HTH


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Groover said:


> Hi LM,
> 
> What's your rotation...about once every 3 months :icon_smile_big:
> 
> ...


*Months *did you say Groover? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Congrats on your new Grensons - they seem to be making some nice stuff again these days.

LM


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Groover said:


> Hi LM,
> 
> However i received my Grenson Trent (wholecut) yesterday and I'm really pleased with them. I was a bit worried the 107 last would not suit me but it's acutally bigger than the 96, pictures can be deceptive.
> 
> ...


Hi again Groover,
I will have to check out the 107 last as soon as possible, then. Am going back to the Grenson store early next month and will look then.

Thanks for the last and fit information,

Chris.


----------

